# Self Defense question for men



## lll000000lll (Aug 6, 2006)

what would you do if you were being attacked by a female?


----------



## Blindside (Aug 6, 2006)

Defend myself at the appropriate level of force, same thing I would do if it were a 10 year old child, an adult male, or a wookie.  I am an equal rights kind of guy.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Aug 6, 2006)

It would depend on the situation.  If it was a big trucker type woman who is out to kill me, then Im going to use whatever force necessary.  If its my sister, then Im going to hold her in some sort of lock until she calms down.

Basically, I would not go into the situation with the intention of destroying her but at the same time, if she is attacking me, then she is taking the same chances any man would be taking that Im going to hurt them badly.  She shouldnt have started trouble to begin with.

I admit that that makes me sounds pretty bad, but if you go into a fight thinking She is just a girl, Ill go easy on her, she might be the one who is going to pull out a knife when you least expect it.  Thats my opinion, as bad as that sounds.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 6, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Defend myself at the appropriate level of force, same thing I would do if it were a 10 year old child, an adult male, or a wookie. I am an equal rights kind of guy.


 
lol a wookie. i have a friend we call wookie, but i wouldnt fight him. hes way too nice of a guy.


----------



## Syn (Aug 6, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> lol a wookie. i have a friend we call wookie, but i wouldnt fight him. hes way too nice of a guy.


 
It always seems like those kind of big guys are.

I personally would fnor, and while I wouldn't let my guard down just because it's a girl, I wouldn't do anything horrible like break her arm, I would just try to get her into a hold and hold there (again like fnor) so that she doesn't get herself hurt. If she's fighting out of a burst of emotion (like she's basically snapped) I wouldn't take the fight to an actual level of hurting because she obviously couldn't control herself, and probably when in a calm state of mind will regret it, but if it's a long grudge type thing and she's confronting me with the intent to hurt me, I would take all precautions and fight her on the same level as I would a guy, I don't think I would do any face shots though (if she was cute ).


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 6, 2006)

okay, lets say she is and even match for your perhaps she even trains martial arts. what then?

sorry touchy subject. but i feel its good to address


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 6, 2006)

Defend myself.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 6, 2006)

agreed.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 6, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> what would you do if you were being attacked by a female?


Hey lll00000lll  sorry I am not certain if I got the right number of characters in your username.. so I just sort of guessed  hey btw.. what is the significance of your username?? sorry..

I am not quite certain how you would defend yourself any differently from a woman than from a man?? Well I mean if unlike a poster above who assumed it was some frail Barbie looking to tug your hair or scratch yor face or something decidedly dodgy B-movie style.. Surely if someone is intent on harming you it does not matter whether it is man or woman? To assume the level of force needed to resolve this fracas is LESS if your attacker were female than if they were male is I think foolish.. however.. the world is not short on fools, ha!

Good luck in finding your answer 
bye bye now
Jenna


----------



## MRE (Aug 6, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey lll00000lll  sorry I am not certain if I got the right number of characters in your username.. so I just sort of guessed  hey btw.. what is the significance of your username?? sorry..
> 
> I am not quite certain how you would defend yourself any differently from a woman than from a man?? Well I mean if unlike a poster above who assumed it was some frail Barbie looking to tug your hair or scratch yor face or something decidedly dodgy B-movie style.. Surely if someone is intent on harming you it does not matter whether it is man or woman? To assume the level of force needed to resolve this fracas is LESS if your attacker were female than if they were male is I think foolish.. however.. the world is not short on fools, ha!
> 
> ...


 
Well said!  I totally agree.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Aug 6, 2006)

When I was in 5th grade, a 6th grade girl beat me up.  She jumped on me, grab my hair, and pounded my head into the gravel road.

If a girl attacked me, regardless of her size, frame or skill, I would defend myself and hold nothing back.  

Btw, a 2004 statistic says that 17% of rapes and sexual assults in the USA are against men.


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2006)

This is a good question, in the subject of spouse abuse, 40% is done by women toward men, but in most states the man gets arrested anyway.

I'd whip her butt and take my chances, no one has the right to attach you, no-matter what their sex is.

:mp5:


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 6, 2006)

mjd said:
			
		

> This is a good question, in the subject of spouse abuse, 40% is done by women toward men, but in most states the man gets arrested anyway.
> 
> I'd whip her butt and take my chances, no one has the right to attach you, no-matter what their sex is.
> 
> :mp5:


 
lol hilarious.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 6, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey lll00000lll  sorry I am not certain if I got the right number of characters in your username.. so I just sort of guessed  hey btw.. what is the significance of your username?? sorry..
> 
> I am not quite certain how you would defend yourself any differently from a woman than from a man?? Well I mean if unlike a poster above who assumed it was some frail Barbie looking to tug your hair or scratch yor face or something decidedly dodgy B-movie style.. Surely if someone is intent on harming you it does not matter whether it is man or woman? To assume the level of force needed to resolve this fracas is LESS if your attacker were female than if they were male is I think foolish.. however.. the world is not short on fools, ha!
> 
> ...


 
i just though it was an interesting subject due to the nature of modern society and their view on female on male violance vs male on female violance.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 6, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> i just though it was an interesting subject due to the nature of modern society and their view on female on male violance vs male on female violance.


Hey there  no I appreciate your question is sincere and yeah certainly it is well documented that a proportion of domestic attacks are by women on men. But it kinda brings out the ol stereotyping of women being easily overpowered and like.. ooh I would have to like temper myself so I did not break her.. pffft.. some of the comments above are frankly laughable..

still your question is certainly not without merit my friend 

bye bye now
Jenna


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2006)

I had been "attacked" by a young woman while I was in college. Apparently someone told her I was spreading nasty rumors about her and she confronted me about it. The rumors were obviously bad enough where she didn't just want to talk about it she wanted to kick my ***. 
I had just begun the intermediate of my MA training and so I was able to fend off her attempted slaps and punches. That was all I was trying to do and get her to explain why she was trying to beat the crap out of me in the first place. 
Eventually I got fed up with the dodges and blocks and managed to get both of her wrists in one hand and then try and hold her there and talk with my free hand (she was/is deaf). Now she started to kick. Ok that tears it. 
Open hand slap to her face and she stopped right quick. 
She managed to calm down enough to listen and we talked and she discovered that (we) were set up. I apologized as much as I could and she went off and found the guy who "lied" to her. 

I didn't feel good about having to resort to doing that but I was getting no help from the (small) crowd that gathered to watch and thus "whap". 
We became friends afterwards but it still didn't appease my feelings about having to hit a woman. Something my father taught me; "... a man has No reason to hit a woman... ever!" I still adhere to that nugget of wisdom. 

IMO a trained MA male should have the skills necessary to twart any type of attack by a woman (excepting a gun at 10 paces...  ). same goes for a MA trained woman.


----------



## searcher (Aug 6, 2006)

With every situation being different I will give a generic set of "rules" I use when dealing with situation.   1.)My rules must always start with block and move. The reason for this is that most people hold their breathe and will wear themselve sout within 30 seconds.  They may see the error of their ways and calm down after this.  2.) Level of force pyramids play into this step.  You must retaliate with the appropriate level of force depending on how bad they are wanting to hurt you.  I try my absolute best to limit striking when it comes to females.   Joint manipulation and pressure points are prefered.  Strinking has way to many unseen variables.   Pain compliance is the way to go.

That is about as good as it gets form me on this subject.   For the most part I try to not be very far from My Wife and I will let her deal with them.   She is a real butt-kicker.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 6, 2006)

Defend myself.

depending on the amount of intent and if weapons are involced my resulting force in dfending myslef changes
In no way shap or manner do i just stand thee unless I sis somehting to provoke the attack, even then I might be unable to stop a reaction trained into me for do many years


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 6, 2006)

The gender, size, age, whatever of the person attacking you should be irrelevant.  Use whatever level of force is necessary to neutralize the threat.  I wouldn't go any easier on a female than a male.  FWIW, some of the nastiest fights I've ever seen involved, or were between women.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 6, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Something my father taught me; "... a man has No reason to hit a woman... ever!" I still adhere to that nugget of wisdom.
> 
> IMO a trained MA male should have the skills necessary to twart any type of attack by a woman (excepting a gun at 10 paces...  ). same goes for a MA trained woman.



I think that your fathers nugget of wisdom is perhaps outdated and dangerous thinking.

You are telling me that you would not hit a woman if she was intent on harming you or your kids, or other loved ones soley because of her gender?

A trained MA person, regardless of gender is preparing themselves for confrontation, but it does not mean they have the skills to thwart *any type of attack*.  What if the attacker was better trained?  What if the woman who was pissed off and attacking you was well trained also?  Or armed with a bat or a knife?  You need to use ALL your skills at that point, dont you?

I'm sorry if this sounds crass, but the minute you attack me or mine, I no longer see you as GUY or GIRL, or any other factor... I see you as an attacker bent on causing harm.  Period.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 6, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I didn't feel good about having to resort to doing that but I was getting no help from the (small) crowd that gathered to watch and thus "whap".
> We became friends afterwards but it still didn't appease my feelings about having to hit a woman. Something my father taught me; "... a man has No reason to hit a woman... ever!" I still adhere to that nugget of wisdom.


 
That sounds more like a wakeup call than a counterattack.  Of course, your intent dictates all.  It doesn't seem to me like you should have felt that guilty.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 6, 2006)

Get married.

I find that my personal and social life is much less filled wih drama, trauma, and stress since I've been married and had kids.   I admit that I'm hard pressed to think of any situation I've been in for a long time where I was worried about being attacked by a woman or could envision one happening.  

Being married changes how you relate to people; it should for ther better.  How you interact with people is probably the first line of self defense.


----------



## kravkundo (Aug 6, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Defend myself at the appropriate level of force, same thing I would do if it were a 10 year old child, an adult male, or a wookie. I am an equal rights kind of guy.


 
Equal rights.....Equal fights


----------



## Lisa (Aug 6, 2006)

I have seen some women go absolutey nuts on a guy be it their husband/boyfriend, whatever.  If the guy hadn't defended himself, he would have been in serious trouble.  Women can be equally, if not moreso, nasty.  Defending yourself is very necessary at times.


----------



## kravkundo (Aug 6, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey there  no I appreciate your question is sincere and yeah certainly it is well documented that a proportion of domestic attacks are by women on men. But it kinda brings out the ol stereotyping of women being easily overpowered and like.. ooh I would have to like temper myself so I did not break her.. pffft.. some of the comments above are frankly laughable..
> 
> still your question is certainly not without merit my friend
> 
> ...


 
I would like to point out that while no stereo type is an all encompassing truth, many hold a high degree of truth to them and people find them cedible for a reason. After all, if an idea held no truth, most people would discard it outright and then it wouldnt be a stereo type


----------



## matt.m (Aug 7, 2006)

I know this isn't along the lines of an answer you were looking for but here goes.  *Marine Corps life and culture is not the standard norm trust me on this*

While I was in the Marine Corps I had an off duty woman military police person hit me in the mouth at a bar off base.  

I was cool and went outside wanting to leave, she followed me out and grabbed me.  I turned around and she gave me the five knuckles of love in the jaw.

I double leg dumped her on the asphalt and left.  I filed charges against her once on base for assault on a non commissioned officer, conduct unbecoming, and drunk and disorderly conduct.

The whole thing started because I was wearing my Marine Corps Wrestling Jacket.:erg::shrug:


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 7, 2006)

Whatever the force needed to stop her, I'll use it as the appropriate level dictates.  If a woman attacks me with the intent to do serious bodily harm, and is capable of doing so, I'll treat her the same as if she were a male.  

I've seen what someone jacked up on adrenaline can do, and rest assured, when Yoda once said "size matters not," he wasn't kidding!  People can do amazing things, and can absorb lots of punishment when simply undergoing an adrenaline surge.


----------



## Garth Barnard (Aug 7, 2006)

It depends on the situation.  

A threat is a threat, regardless of age, gender, physique or ability.  Do whatever you have to do.  It's better to be judged by strangers than carried by friends.

Take care,

Garth.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 7, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I think that your fathers nugget of wisdom is perhaps outdated and dangerous thinking.
> 
> You are telling me that you would not hit a woman if she was intent on harming you or your kids, or other loved ones soley because of her gender?
> 
> ...



I realize that my father's little nugget IS indeed out-dated but hardly dangerous. Later I realized or applied a different perspective to it. Basically I know (now) that my father's words were that *no man* has a reason to hit a woman (first) in anger. 

But yeah, if there's a threat going on... stop it now and then moralize it later.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 7, 2006)

mjd said:
			
		

> This is a good question, in the subject of spouse abuse, 40% is done by women toward men, but in most states the man gets arrested anyway.
> 
> I'd whip her butt and take my chances, no one has the right to attach you, no-matter what their sex is.
> 
> :mp5:


 
Totally on the money. In my opinion. *NO ONE* has the right to attack you. A woman started on me? For real? I'd deck her. In a heartbeat. I don't see an issue with that at all, in any way shape or form. She shouldn't be doing it, I wouldn't pick a fight with a woman, but then, I'd never pick a fight.


----------



## MJS (Aug 7, 2006)

As I any situation, I'd use the amount of force necessary to end the conflict.  

Mike


----------



## Jenna (Aug 7, 2006)

kravkundo said:
			
		

> I would like to point out that while no stereo type is an all encompassing truth, many hold a high degree of truth to them and people find them cedible for a reason. After all, if an idea held no truth, most people would discard it outright and then it wouldnt be a stereo type


hey kravkundo howdydoody  yes you are absolutely correct the stereotype is a conventional or formulaic conception or image of something and while I am not disputing the general truth in it I still think it is unwise of ANYONE to assume anything bout an opponent as with some of the earlier comments which were like.. oooh I would have to restrain my anger and overwhelming strength against a mere woman.. no assumptions is all I am suggesting..

bye bye now
Jenna from D block


----------



## Kensai (Aug 7, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> hey kravkundo howdydoody  yes you are absolutely correct the stereotype is a conventional or formulaic conception or image of something and while I am not disputing the general truth in it I still think it is unwise of ANYONE to assume anything bout an opponent as with some of the earlier comments which were like.. oooh I would have to restrain my anger and overwhelming strength against a mere woman.. no assumptions is all I am suggesting..
> 
> bye bye now
> Jenna from Prisoner Cell Block H


 
What? You were in a crappy Australian soap? *Shudders* 

Quite agree as per. I've witnessed how lairy women can get. When I worked in a pub during my student days, there were as many "catfights" (or women causing trouble in general) as bloke fights, and women can ogle just as well as blokes too. To assume that they won't pick a fight with you, because you're male, or that you shouldn't respond is dangerously outdated. You give someone the chance to walk away, or yourself the chance also, failing that POW! Sock 'er one. Jaw her. Knock her out. Whatever you want to call it. Whoever said "Equal rights, equal fights" was 100% correct in my view. Again, no one has the right to start an unwanted fight with you, and hide behind their gender.


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 7, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> what would you do if you were being attacked by a female?


Run Away!


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 7, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Run Away!


 
lol


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 7, 2006)

what if you cant run fast?


----------



## Jenna (Aug 7, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> What? You were in a crappy Australian soap? *Shudders*
> 
> Quite agree as per. I've witnessed how lairy women can get. When I worked in a pub during my student days, there were as many "catfights" (or women causing trouble in general) as bloke fights, and women can ogle just as well as blokes too. To assume that they won't pick a fight with you, because you're male, or that you shouldn't respond is dangerously outdated. You give someone the chance to walk away, or yourself the chance also, failing that POW! Sock 'er one. Jaw her. Knock her out. Whatever you want to call it. Whoever said "Equal rights, equal fights" was 100% correct in my view. Again, no one has the right to start an unwanted fight with you, and hide behind their gender.


hey you ya cheeky scally  ha! hey you changed that on me.. that is libel.. or is it slander? or plagiarism or something else.. oh I dunno.. ha! yes yes I was that person Cell Block H with me lovely denim dungaroos and DMs.. I played Shirelle had a walk on part with one line.. Be glad theres a gate between us! ..  ha!

uh-oh you worked serving students? I hope it wasnt the SU?? I bet that was um.. fun for ya?? nothing as lairy as students on a two for one binge.. good thing bout students is they are usually easy to take down.. yes I am well aware of that on Saturday nights 

Seriously though you are correct in this day and age specially over these parts.. you are as likely to get a glass in the gob from a girl as a guy and to assume she is some waif is almost an irrelevance and that was my point.. though I am unaccustomed to making them 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Brother John (Aug 7, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Defend myself at the appropriate level of force, same thing I would do if it were a 10 year old child, an adult male, or a wookie. I am an equal rights kind of guy.


Pretty much it!

Let me ask you this: WHO, male or female, old, young....etc., has the right to harm you, hurt you or threaten your wellbeing??

Your Brother
John


----------



## Kensai (Aug 8, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> hey you ya cheeky scally  ha! hey you changed that on me.. that is libel.. or is it slander? or plagiarism or something else.. oh I dunno.. ha! yes yes I was that person Cell Block H with me lovely denim dungaroos and DMs.. I played Shirelle had a walk on part with one line.. Be glad theres a gate between us! .. ha!
> 
> uh-oh you worked serving students? I hope it wasnt the SU?? I bet that was um.. fun for ya?? nothing as lairy as students on a two for one binge.. good thing bout students is they are usually easy to take down.. yes I am well aware of that on Saturday nights
> 
> ...


 
Cheeky scally? How'd you know my middle name... *Ponders....*

I worked at a nice pub in Brindley Place in Birmingham, VERY rich area, a certain clientel only allowed in kinda place. Even so, the amount of trouble from all areas of society was interesting. Glassings, bar fights, cat fights, beer fights, heck even food fights (although they were actually quite good fun  ). In the midst of violence, there is no discernment, there is only survival.


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 8, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> what if you cant run fast?


 
I can run very fast. 

Of course, as others have pointed out, that is the same way I would react for anyone acting aggressively.


----------



## Azzy (Aug 13, 2006)

I am more worried about a verbal beating than a physical one.
No amount of MA can defend against well timed gossip LOL:jedi1: 
I live in fear of angry woman........


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 13, 2006)

if i was attacked by a woman i would probably throw her to the floor , hitting a woman means certain death by the girls chav freinds , as there are chavs many in the town i live (if you dnt know what a chav is (its not used in america i think) , look it up on google lol)


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't really think it's an unfair question. As hardcore a feminist as anyone can be, one has to accept that in today's society cultural mores mean that women are, on average, far weaker and far less likely to be trained in any sort of martial art. They are also less likely to be aggressive or to pick a fight. You may say 'NO women are the SAME as men', but you'd be stupid to say so, especially with regards to this. On a theoretical level, women CAN be the same, I think, but in reality, they're just not.

In any case, if you're in a situation where a woman(or anyone) is attacking you, with intent to seriously hurt you (not slapping you because you've offended her), then you have every right to defend yourself and incapacitate her as expediently as possible. Of course, explaining in court that a girl attacked you, so you broke her arm and kicked her unconscious might not win over the jury, but that's sexism for you.


----------



## Garth Barnard (Aug 14, 2006)

Giorgio said:
			
		

> I don't really think it's an unfair question. As hardcore a feminist as anyone can be, one has to accept that in today's society cultural mores mean that women are, on average, far weaker and far less likely to be trained in any sort of martial art. They are also less likely to be aggressive or to pick a fight. You may say 'NO women are the SAME as men', but you'd be stupid to say so, especially with regards to this. On a theoretical level, women CAN be the same, I think, but in reality, they're just not.
> 
> In any case, if you're in a situation where a woman(or anyone) is attacking you, with intent to seriously hurt you (not slapping you because you've offended her), then you have every right to defend yourself and incapacitate her as expediently as possible. Of course, explaining in court that a girl attacked you, so you broke her arm and kicked her unconscious might not win over the jury, but that's sexism for you.


Good post.

Like-for-like, a male will always be 2 1/2 times stronger than a female, so it's not unlikely that a jury will see the male as having the upper-hand if there were no witnesses to the physical confrontation or evidence to suggest that she behaved in an aggressive manner.

The worst scenario that I've been involved with (working as a Door Supervisor), was with a woman that smashed a pint glass and tried to ram it in my face.  Thankfully I managed to avoid her wild swing and reactively struck the side of her jaw with a hard jab, which knocked her unconscious.  (I would never use a jab normally, but my other hand/arm was restraining someone else)
I had plenty of witnesses, so the police were happy to see her taken away, still unconscious, in an amubulance.

Like always; _do what you've gotta do_.

Take care,

Garth.


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 14, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> As I any situation, I'd use the amount of force necessary to end the conflict.
> 
> Mike


 
that's pretty much it.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 14, 2006)

What about pulling their hair if they pull yours? Or dipping their ponytail in the ink well, or bubblegum in their hair? Isn't that fair?LOL. Don't get a woman P.O.'d, some look to Loriana Bobbit as a heroine(SP?) All kidding aside, it depends on the level of intensity & threat. I was in Jr. High and much like another poster here, a girl heard hearsay that I started a rumor about her. I was walking down the hall between classes unaware that she was sure I said s*** about her and as she walked by, wham, right in the bellybutton/gut. I barked my air out and looked at her as she sped up around the corner, WTF!? I took it in stride and got over it. She seemed to realise the truth by the end of the day, rumor got around that she hit me for no reason, ya know he said/she said like ya know! LOL. She never apologised, but her friends all gave me all the attention I needed. You poor thing, she shouldn't of done that. LOL. If it is not a seroius attack to severly injure you, why not take a shot, S*** happens, step over it! LOL. PEACE


----------



## jorgemp (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## donald1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I might feel a little shame in my actions later but then again I like to maintain a high ego so I might get over it real quick
Whatever is necessary without escalating the fight


----------



## drop bear (Jun 8, 2014)

Grab them take their back and just hold them there. You can gererally just pick them up by the waist. On the job we just use two guys and grab their arms.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 8, 2014)

Without reading this whole thread, I would just suggest, you stick to defending yourself, and forget about punishing your attacker, or getting her back for anything.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll do whatever seems necessary to protect myself while inflicting no more than necessary injury to the assailant. 
Regardless of which bathroom they use.


----------

